
Expressions are everything in L.A. Noire - hoag
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20031394-1.html?tag=TOCcarouselMain.0
======
hoag
Just watch the two video clips included on the page. A first in history?
Realistic facial animation in a game. Wow. This is some truly remarkable
advancements in existing mocap tech.

